# Creating moss



## SilverJ87 (Jul 12, 2013)

I read a thread about making your own algae. Now I wonder is there any way of creating moss to use in aquarium. I live in a place that it is very hard almost impossible to find decent plants. I think the people around here isn't interested in aquascaping like I am. Any advice or links will be highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

This is a good place to get whatever you want



Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## SilverJ87 (Jul 12, 2013)

See the problem is I live in south africa and not sure if there is any members also living in SA


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Silver I was born in South Africa, but I'm in the USA now.

There are a few members that live there currently though.

Where are you living?

wearsbunnyslippers lives in Johannesburg and seems to be the most active person on this board from South Africa. He grows his own plants and seems to do a bit of local collecting. You'd probably be surprised what you can find in local streams, just be careful and go with someone for safety.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/members/wearsbunnyslippers.html

Look at our "members" tab its under community at the top of the page, you can do an advanced search for people and look for location, etc... I copied and pasted the search for you below.

You might want to send a private message to each person on the list and see if they'll reply to you. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...=south+africa&order=DESC&sort=lastvisit&pp=30


----------

